# MAN i want to breed em



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

man i still have baby reds and theres like 1-2" but i really want to get them to breed my question is what are the chances that i will have one femals and male? and whats the smallest piranha that has had babies


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

how many do you have?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

its 50 50 man


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i got 5 of em


----------

